# River Racetrack Endurance Race



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I've been talking with Ken about putting together an endurance race at the river racetrack possibly in November. Here's how it would work:
* Team would consist of 5 people
* One vehicle of your choice - buggy, truggy, nitro, electric..............
* Race would be 6 hours long
* Any parts can be replaced other than the chassis
* $100 entry per team ($20 per person) -- haven't worked out payout yet.

Teams would rotate in 15 minute intervals; 15 min. driving, 15 min. marshalling, 15 min. pitting. 

We'd like to see 8-10 teams to ensure a good payout. Again these details haven't been worked out yet and I'm up for suggestions.

What do ya'll think? Do you have a team in mind? Can you be ready for November? 

I think it will be a BLAST!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Think i would do it. Just need to get my crew ready.
Count me in.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Just 15min would be too short in my opinion. which doesn't account for too much. 

I would make swaps optional. if a guy wants to stand up there for 6 hours so be it...lol. i would regulate tank size and that would be it. At least one team member needs to be on the track during the entire time though.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with Karl. It would be very difficult to ensure everyone is changing when they should. If we make it your own choice we can leave someone on the stand and track while the rest of us hide in the trailer for a while. LOL


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a fun idea I'm in, what day of the week were you thinking of doing this and what time morning or night? I think 3-4 per team is a good number it gives one a break, one can marshall, one can drive, one can pit or make repairs. Technicaly the guy on break could multi-task and we only need 3 per team, lets make it happen. ooh ooh someone pick me


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how long are the races? breaks in between? how many rounds?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> how long are the races? breaks in between? how many rounds?


I think the idea is a straight 6 hours kinda like the lemans and the team determines when to pit, change drivers, make repairs, etc. The last one running or one with the most laps gets paid.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

with the first pick of the 2009 river track endurance race draft, the mo-suga race team selects.............................................(wait a little more)........................................jb from x-ray university. lol


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

killer hey since we have nitro 808's we could team up making driving and pitting a little easier, Darren, Jake lets go for it


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok just got my team confirmed. Branham, Drake, True and Maifield....we should be able to compete...lol

Xray University....lol

mo-suga....lol


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

troytyro said:


> killer hey since we have nitro 808's we could team up making driving and pitting a little easier, Darren, Jake lets go for it


Sounds good, who's car gets trashed and motor stretched to its limit. I got plenty parts for the 808 and to be honest after three hours into the race it gonna come down to parts wear and tear not driving.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

i will put my car on the line and i have a 3 port as well


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'm too lazy to do this! LOL!


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

hey buddy we need 5 so your it bro!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

How much fuel would it take to run a race like this?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

i am guessing 3 or 4 gallons! Darren do the math bro!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I've done this before. you should only need 3 people. Rotate marshalling, driving, and pit man. 6 hrs is too long. 3 hrs would be better. Last race I saw that did this, they had a hand out motor and had to break it in and run it that morning.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

troytyro said:


> killer hey since we have nitro 808's we could team up making driving and pitting a little easier, Darren, Jake lets go for it


sorry to inform you troy, but rubine is under contract with mo-suga racing. we might be interested in a trade though.
we want:
1. your 2nd round pic
2. 4 body clips
3. a pack of skittles. and not the plain ones either, we want the sour ones, and make it the family size.

LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

To make teams easier to form how about 4 man teams rotating the 3 positions (driver, pitman & 2 marshal) every 1.5 hrs? That way at the same time everyone swaps is an even distribution of duties to test the true meaning of a relay team sorta speak. 

Me and Willy are in. Who still needs team mates? We have a tank of a car ready to go and the means to keep her running. PM me if you want in.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

rodger got everything but 2nd rd pic! sorry bro guess i will have to watch!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

troytyro said:


> i am guessing 3 or 4 gallons! Darren do the math bro!


here is your math

Pit stop every 7 minutes
51 pit stops at 110ml each
~1.5 gallons

I'll buy the fuel if you bring the engine. Don't spill any becuase this is all I am bringing.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol. I want to team with Jason.....lol. I'll drive an electric buggy...lol.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Darren according to my abacus I'm coming up with 1.67 gallons ....

Xb808 has a 123cc tank @ 51 pits total 6,273cc

*1 cc = 0.000264172052 gallon*

*Total 1.66 gallons*

Thats granted no spills, tuned perfect:rotfl:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

that a hudy abacus?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> I've done this before. you should only need 3 people. Rotate marshalling, driving, and pit man. 6 hrs is too long. 3 hrs would be better. Last race I saw that did this, they had a hand out motor and had to break it in and run it that morning.


The enduro we are doing next spring brake will be like that Gofaster. It will be a benefit run and posted around x-mas time so stay tuned. Except no hand out motors, since proceeds will go towards the benefit. I'm sorta itching to see what 6 hrs will be like and harlingen is doing one on the same day our harc race is, oct 24th. But I think they were going to do one even longer than 6 hrs. like 24 or something.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

jasonwipf said:


> that a hudy abacus?


Hudy was to pricey I used my fingers...

Jason how many battery changes you guys gonna have to do not mention possible ESC overloads etc.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ESC cooling could be bad if the fans brake (maybe). But part of the strat will be to take it easy on the jumps, have the good Ball bearing fans installed not the stock mag lev ones and we will have a esc/motor/center diff unit ready in the pits to just change out in its entirety if something does go wrong. We got lots of batteries we can cycle so thats not a problem. 

On our race next year we will limit fuel tanks to stock 125ml and battery changes mandatory every 20 minutes minimum for ecars (the math works out that will ensure about even pit times in the end). 

But here this november I dont know if they will allowed guys to run 10,000mah packs or if the gas guys can piggy back 2x 125ml tanks in like a truggy where there is room, and get extra run times. Hell if they allowed that I might just put longer truggy chassis on my buggy make an airplane 1000ml tank gas car just for this run that would be sick huh? lol na im sure they will have some rulez on that.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

killerkustoms said:


> Darren according to my abacus I'm coming up with 1.67 gallons ....
> 
> Xb808 has a 123cc tank @ 51 pits total 6,273cc
> 
> ...


 I based mine on 120 thinking you would come in with a few ccs left. All I am bringing is a gallon and half. No More....


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

That's cool Jason, you can have Drake, True and Maifield but you've got to take Gibbons. That would be Doug. RELAX, CALM DOWN! Glad to see there's some interest out there. I'm cool with shortening the race to 3hrs or whatever it may be. I still think we need to rotate drivers though, although I like Darren's trailer thoughts. 

Keep the ideas coming guys, I'm liking it!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I LOVE this idea! If I can get a team together I'm all over it. Right off the top of my head I'd suggest variable size teams, anything from 2 to 5 people per team, and six hours at the River seems like a LONG time to keep a car together. But whatever ya'll come up with, I'll play.

How long would a receiver pack last, maybe an hour?


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I can only imagine how many gallons of nitro will be burned, pairs of clutch bearings will fail, and glow plugs will be consumed. This will be great.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well im actually open to trying 6 hrs just for the challenge. But 3 person teams would be easier to form and define rotation duties.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's the latest thoughts:
6 hour race
Teams have 3 drivers at a minimum, 5 max. 
$100 entry per team
10 team max?? Are we comfortable with more than 10 cars on the track?
It looks like most folks can live with this.

Theres been some talk about fuel tank sizes and battery sizes. My thoughts are that the electrics will still have the upper hand. Nitro guys really can't put a huge tank on their ride, but electrics can run high mah batteries. What to do? I need help here. We don't want pages of RULES, but want it to be fair for everyone. If we require all nitros to have a stock fuel tank (125cc/buggy, 150cc/truggy) seems only fair we would limit the battery size for electrics. How long does it take to swap a battery? I'm thinking you'll lose 30 sec. every 15 minutes running nitro due to pits. Anyway, we need to discuss this.

How does OCT. 31st look for everyone? That's a Saturday, we could run day or night. I think daytime would be better; no crickets and bugs. Plus you'll have time to trick or treat that evening.

Share your thoughts. 



We had originally talked about a 12 hour race! THATS A LONG TIME! I think 6 hours would be more fun. Still anyones race really. A lot can happen in 6 hours.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I like the idea of flexability of team size. I think the requirement should be that every team has a Marshal on the track for the entire time. That would mean that someone has to come out to marshal before a marshal can leave the track to drive, pit or take care of any other business. This makes 3 people more difficult as you would have a short time the pit man would be going out to relieve the marshal or driver and there would be no time to do anything else unless you sacrafice your pit man.

I don't believe this race will be won or lost on pit stops. I think that the electrics will have a disadvantage in trying to keep thier equipment at in spec temps. If they choose to run batteries that will last for an hour then they are going to have to carry that weight for the hour. I wouldn't expect the electrics to change much from what they are currently running and don't feel we need to impose any extra rules on them as battery changes are going to be close enough to equal with fuel stops.

4-6 hours feels like the right time to me.

10/31/09 is ok with me


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

This sounds cool, we talked about doing that several times but we never got it organized. Ron is right though, I would shorten it a little to like 3 or 4 hours. That would be a little more cost effective for everyone I think when you add in tires and fuel and motors and parts. Just a thought.

Personal transponders would have to be a must because handouts would die, just something to consider. As for numbers in teams, you need to have a set amount. More or less will effect how things get done in a bind.

Darren is right this will not be won off pit stops at all. It will be one in the pits though by which team is most efficient changing tires, batts, and parts. 

I think I would have to try and make it out to see this race, let us know when the date is set in stone.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Will it be like a pick up game? If your not on a team just show up and you may get picked up. 

Might be pitting or marshalling the whole time but hey, you're on a team...lol.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Mike I have to agree with Darren, you have to have at least 4 guys on your team, or else there will be lost marshalling spots I guarantee. Also what time are we gonna start the race, being 6 hours long most of us live an hour away and its Halloween.

Whats the payout structure?

where do we post are teams so that we know there is enough people even to do event?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well here is the math on the battery rules we were looking at for the Spring Break enduro. Gas cars come in every 7 min so about 9 per hour at 10 sec each pit (3.5 sec up ramp, 3 sec gas up, 3.5 sec down ramp= about 10 sec) so 9x10sec=90 sec of gas pitting per hour. Electrics would be required to do battery changes at 20 min mark and each change is about 30sec (sometimes more!) so one at 20min mark, 40min mark and 60min mark or 3/hr. 3x30sec=90 sec again. Most 5000mah packs on 4cell will run 18-22min running fast. 22-26min driving nice and easy. Most people will drive nice and easy on a 6 hr run so we should be fine. Like darren said it wont be won or lost in the pits but in not braking and keeping a smooth pace. 

I do not think it should be flexible team sizes. A 5man team would have more pit crewmen to fix a broken diff than a 3 man team and can cycle exhausted drivers better. I'm open to 3, 4 or 5 man teams as long as its the same size teams for all.

Oh and every enduro I have ever heard of had the rotating team members who are marshaling, marshal only their team's car. Not only does that keep them alert and busy but whats to prevent an opposing team member from walking slowly to a turned over car or putting their finger on a fly wheel when picking it up.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Honesty


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Whats that Jim?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Right on Jim!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

We tried this at K&M a few years ago and it was a charity race.
We ran a 200 lap race and started with around 8 cars. by the halway mark we had 3 or 4 cars left. by the end of the race we had the final 3. My team came in second......Was a really fun time but I think 6 hours is wayyy too long....I would shoot for 3-4 hours or a 300 lap race....
just my 02
I agree with Jim. i will come out just to watch and have a good time....would be a perfect venue for this type of race...


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Team " Beer Spectator" it is Paul


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

katjim00 said:


> Team " Beer Spectator" it is Paul


haha...Team BS....I like it


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought about the race time vs. # of laps thing. 

If your running at lap 212 & a few other teams are already at 245 & 249 out of a 250 lap race; would you bother finishing? (maybe) If you still got 30 laps to go and your in the last half of the pack might you feel like **** cuz everyone is done and your the only one on the stand? (most likely) With 20 more minutes possibly to drive would the other teams already be packed and/or went home? (pretty sure) Would you just quit instead of crossing the finish line? (you might now) 

On the other hand a timed race all people are there till end and even if your behind you can always hope the leaders have a catastrophic failure at hour 5 out of 6 and that you have a chance of catching up, thus fueling your ambition to continue. These things may be more physiological than real but I think it would keep people in the race trying more. 

Infact for that reason alone you might not even call out # of laps during the race since it only demoralizes some (well that may be a strategy lol, but 8 cars finishing would be more fun than 2) instead just announce time and whos in what place, maybe hinting by alot or lie and say its a TIGHT race too keep the sweat on.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Talked with several people who feel the race should be 4 hours, 4 man teams with 1 A-main driver, 1 B-main driver, 1 C-main driver, 1 person picked for you. How will this work for everyone? 

We need to start getting a tentative head count. I will start 2 new posts, one will be your proposed 4 man team, and one will be individual sign up. If you don't wish to list your phone number on the forum please make sure we can PM or mail you with questions.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

10/31/09 SATURDAY HALLOWEEN DAY RIVER RACETRACK
Race is 4 hours long. We will start the race at 10am ending at 2 pm. We can start earlier if needed.
$100 per team
4 man team / 1 vehicle
"Run what you brung"
Team must have 1 track marshall on the track at all times
Driving 15 minute intervals
10 team (40 driver) max.
No track maintenance or watering after start of race. (unless for some reason all cars are broke and will be down long enough for maint. or watering) TBD by official.
Official TBD......LOL

Lets have fun with this, learn from it and build on it annually.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

tarpon140 said:


> one will be your proposed 4 man team, and one will be individual sign up. .


Mike why do you say proposed 4 man team, as if once we post are four man team it is up to someone to decide if its ok or not. If we post our four guys that is what we wanna run and in whatever order we choose. If this is not how its going to work let us know now and we can choose to enter or not.

and still the question...whats the payout, winner takes all, is there a split 1st,2nd,3rd...


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Post your 4 man team. THIS WILL BE YOUR TEAM unless there is a no-show in which case there may be individuals looking to be on a team that can be rolled in. These folks would sign up individually. Regardless each team must have 4 people.

Payout is 50/50 winner take all. No 2nd or 3rd place money.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

tarpon140 said:


> Payout is 50/50 winner take all. No 2nd or 3rd place money.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds good. Do we confer to HARC avg standings for who is A-main B-main material. and/or is A-main a person in "expert class", B-main "sportsman class" C-main Sportsman Bmain/Novice racer? 4th person PUG sounds like a fun wild card factor. How much time do we have to find out who that person is? That person could really make or brake a team depending if he/she is more A-main or C-main material. And 15min intervals is mandatory driver change right?


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

Guy I ran Pauls endurance race in 08, it was a blast and my team came in dead last! Here are some things I would like to sare. You must swap drivers every 15 minutes or someone like Mike Battlie or jake the snank will kill you! 8 hours sound like alot, but it goes very fast! When we had the 4 man team and it was your turn to relax, you needed it! One thing you have to watch for becouse it happened,no one pointed fingers or complined but you will have a team with 2 of the same cars and will go in a trailer and change boddies and keep going. IT has and will happen. But I had a blast at pauls!


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

**** I spell bad .


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

jasonwipf said:


> Sounds good. Do we confer to HARC avg standings for who is A-main B-main material. and/or is A-main a person in "expert class", B-main "sportsman class" C-main Sportsman Bmain/Novice racer? 4th person PUG sounds like a fun wild card factor.


i could be wrong, and most of the time i am, but i think that idea is scratched. i think ken is going to try and get some out of town folks to come to this, and there aint no way to police that! don't think for a minute that an out of town team aint going to have two or more experts on their teams. 
BTW: this endurence race sounds cool as hell and i cant wait.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

i wanna play.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

lol true. But the concept of dividing the drivers up did have some merit so we dont have a dream team that would cream us out right. So, what are da rulz?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Me, Tmizz and Smiley should be on a team. HAHA Between the 3 of us, we might get 10 minutes before we break.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

GoFaster said:


> Me, Tmizz and Smiley should be on a team. HAHA Between the 3 of us, we might get 10 minutes before we break.


That will be a really interesting 10 minutes


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

i got a new ride, hopefully my breaking days are done.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mizz what up dude? How is the new kid doing? 

Gave up on the Magic, what's the new whip look like?


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

the baby is great. she is now 3 months so its time to play again.

I have a losi 2.0 on the way... so we are now teammates! lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

T you will be fast with it for sure. at least for the 1st few weekends. lol 

I an good with all the rules except for the 4th person wild card thing. I do not want somebody I do not know driving my stuff. Just my opinion


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol....DOn't beat me too bad with my own rig...lol.

Glad she's doing well. Mine are 2 and one now so welcome to the club...lol. Planning the next one already?


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Since there will be a severe "learning curve" on this race and we plan on making it an annual event, we'll run this race as follows:
*YOU PICK YOUR DREAM TO OF 4 FOLKS
*$100 PER TEAM
*15 MIN. DRIVING INTERVALS
*MARSHALL ON THE TRACK AT ALL TIMES (FROM YOUR TEAM)
*NO VEHICLE ALTERATIONS I.E. EXTRA LARGE FUEL TANKS, JUMBO LIPO BATTERIES, ETC.
*RUN WHAT YOU BRUNG
*1 VEHICLE ONLY PER TEAM, CHASSIS MUST REMAIN THE SAME
*4 HOUR RACE
*10 TEAM MAX = 40 DRIVERS
*50/50 PAYOUT - WINNER TAKE ALL! NO 2ND OR 3RD PAYOUT 
*10AM - 2PM SATURDAY OCTOBER 31ST -- HALLOWEEN

IF YOU HAVE LESS THAN 4 DRIVERS, AN ALTERNATE WILL BE ADDED TO YOUR TEAM ON OR BEFORE RACE DAY.

SIGN UP ON 2COOL ASAP AS WE WILL PROMOTE TO OUT OF TOWNERS THIS WEEKEND.:work:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mark, put in the clause with the wild card, youbreak it you bought it...lol.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

Who ever is on my team, i will supply the engine and tires.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

George......you will still have to actually work on your car....no matter what kind it is!!

Thanks for selling me your wreckage! LOL


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just thought I had felt bad for your engines in the past. I can't imagine what you could do to one in 4 hours. 

I say we start a pool. $5 each. 
My Bet is Team T Mizz will bolt up 6 different engines during this race.


----------



## TheTmizz (Sep 28, 2009)

lol Courtney... it wasnt that bad. hahaha
I still have to work on it?? ****, didnt think about that. 

Darren, what ever it takes to win! lmao.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have an OS30 VG. should handle the quad


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I posted the race on RCFiles. See if we can get some out of towners interested.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

question: i know that we have to change drivers every fifteen min., right, this doesn't mean that the marshal or pit man has to does it. as long as there is a marshal from each team on the track at all times does anyone care how long or short they are there? what time intervals others rotate? just wanted clarification.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

on marshaling....does everyone marshal just their teams car or for everyone?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

everyone. I will marshall your car and throw it in front of the leader and you can both wreck. hahaha


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

hehehe.......I am the leader. What are you going to do now?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

As long as you Marshall the same for Everyone I see no problem with that...lol.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have only noticed people playing favorites a few times and most of them aren't around anymore. Some people definately show more energy than others but the slow ones are always slow and the fast ones are always fast no matter who's car it is.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

well it will only matter if everyone is on the same lap. If you're a lap or four down would it come into play as long as you get put right side up within 30s.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Everyone will marshall all cars. If you had to marshall your own car, people would be running all over the track. Don't want anyone getting hurt. Be fair and marshall others the way you want to be marshalled and everything should go smooth.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

*2nd Annual 4hr Enduro Race*
I was talking with Darren and Several others about the Enduro race we did a year an a half ago. Those who attended the last race had a great time and we learned some great lessons from it as well. I'll start discussing this race by addressing the most common reasons why people said they did NOT attend this race or were intimidated to run it:

1. 4hrs will trash my car and equipment
2. The race is too long
3. With entry fees of $100-$150 its too expensive

Answer and observations from last race:
*1. 4hrs will trash my car and equipment*
*
A: It does NOT*. I ran a brand new MBX5 that had not touched the dirt before that race and after the race I rebuilt the car only to notice all my shocks still had clear oil, diffs almost clear, bearings bearly broken in and all rotating smoothly, drive shafts looked near new and tires were only worn about 25% down. Infact, I coulda sold that thing after the race and told the next guy it had only been run 2 tanks/batteries and it would look totally believable by what little wear it had. (initial chassis rubbing on bottom would have been the only giveaway. It looked like 2 raceweekends of chassis wear).

The river track is amongst the softest dirt of our Houston tracks so it's a very good track for enduros and our tires. No motors exploded from overheats (gas or electric) and most gas teams used 1-1.5 galloons, NOT the 4 gallons some thought it would take.

Since it was an enduro most people drove gently. Its when we drive like maniacs that we brake or tear our car up. I'll take 4hrs of gentle driving over 30minutes of balls to the wall crazy driving any day (car integrity wise).
*
2. The race is too long

A: Not so. * Last time they had the gull to have this race on Halloween! We started at noon and were done by 4pm and the track was empty and vacated by 4:30pm and everyone was home in time to go trick or treating with our kids that night. That's fast. Even small club races are longer. Plus, since we were rotating between 4 drivers it gave each driver 15min on, 45min off; plenty of rest time. Upon finishing , most of us even thought it went by a lot quicker than we expected.

*3. With entry fees of $100-$150 its too expensive

A: Its actually the cheapest of races!* With an entry fee of $100 divided by 4 racers per team is $25 per person. That is about the same price we pay for the avg. RC PRO race where we only get a total of about 30min of actually run time on the track racing. This enduro ensured each person ran 1hr, or twice the amount of an RC PRO race. So, twice the value for $ vs. Race time run.

So, chime in and tell us what you think about joining the fun this year, pre-assembling your team for this year and/or questions you might have about enduro racing in general.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I definitely want to do this again!


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> I definitely want to do this again!


+1 it was alot of fun!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

WORD


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

i had taken a brake from racing at the time the last one happened, i really want to be able to participate in this event, this year.


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

Would like to join in on this, anyone willing to pick me up?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Keep posting your interest. The teams probably wont get formed till a little later. We have to confirm this years location and date with the track owners.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I am thinking a fall race again at the river. Thinking about paying out differently than we did last time. I'm thinking 50/50 this race. First place team gets 50% of payout, second gets 30% and third gets 20%. Leaning towards 4 hours and 4 drivers again.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> I am thinking a fall race again at the river. Thinking about paying out differently than we did last time. I'm thinking 50/50 this race. First place team gets 50% of payout, second gets 30% and third gets 20%. Leaning towards 4 hours and 4 drivers again.


I agree with all that. If we can get some sponsors or "stuff" it would be cool if we had bennys for the team with the least brakedowns, Most brakedowns, fastest 10 laps on the counter. ect. Fun stuff.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I will have to dig the quad out before this race. Can't have an Enduro without a Quad.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Definately need to revive the quad for an enduro. Good times indeed.


----------

